# Suntour XCM broke being replaced with XCT, opinions?



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

So I have a Fuji Nevada 1.0 and my suspension fork broke. I had the stock SR Suntour XCM-HLO w/Hydraulic LO & 80mm Travel, they are out of stock, but had a XCT SF-11 HLO, 80. anyone know if there is a difference or one maybe being "better" than the other? opinions and conjecture ok.


Valleyscum
Chatsworth, CA
Fuji Nevada 1.0

"I heard he wants to have sex with her in a really uncomfortable place. What....like the back of a Volkswagen?"


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

xct is the cheapest/crappiest fork suntour makes. check out this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=640272


----------



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the link, I read up and there is no major difference between the one that came stock and the replacement. I will agree that the xct is lesser, but I am picking it up in a hour and I think I got the xct sf-11 which is newer than my xcm, ultimately lowering the gap in difference. I will ride it till it breaks and I have a year left before it's out of warranty. at some point I will replace with an upgrade. Additional question: any suggestions on an upgrade? I dont wanna break the bank, but an upgrade none the less. 

p.s. Can I hijack my own thread?

Valleyscum
Chatsworth, CA
Fuji Nevada 1.0

"I heard he wants to have sex with her in a really uncomortable place. what...like the back of a Volkswagen?"


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

The biggest diffrence is 28mm vrs. 30mm sanction tubes. the xct will flex alot more under braking and fast turns. If you upgrade to a manitou match or a rock shocks fork with motion control, you will be amazed.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

valleyscum said:


> So I have a Fuji Nevada 1.0 and my suspension fork broke. I had the stock SR Suntour XCM-HLO w/Hydraulic LO & 80mm Travel, they are out of stock, but had a XCT SF-11 HLO, 80. anyone know if there is a difference or one maybe being "better" than the other?


I'm not aware that such a fork exists (eg; a XCT-series fork with a hydraulic lockout). This is the closest thing I could find:

*SF11-XCT V3 MLO 80 26'*
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...b50f9a15/index.php?screen=sh.detail&tnid=2896

Anyway, no, the non-hydraulic XCT is not even remotely comparable to the hydraulic XCM fork. That replacement fork represents a significant downgrade in performance and functionality. What little "dampening" there is - if you can call it that - comes through mere seal and bushing drag. Moreover, the XCT is often criticized for it's noisy, clunking top out when the lockout is used.

What WOULD be comparable is a Suntour XCR-LO fork which you can find on eBay for under $70 shipped. The difference between the XCM and XCR is chromed steel stanchions and aluminum lowers on the XCM vs STKM stanchions and magnesium lowers on the XCR.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> xct is the cheapest/crappiest fork suntour makes.


Hardly. Unfortunately, one sees a large percentage of entry-level bikes with the abysmal SR Suntour M-2025 pogo fork. Don't blame Suntour for that though - it's not their fault that a fork belonging on a $125 department store bike appears on name-brand bikes retailing for $350 (the Trek 820 for instance).


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

valleyscum said:


> So I have a Fuji Nevada 1.0 and my suspension fork broke. I had the stock SR Suntour XCM-HLO w/Hydraulic LO & 80mm Travel, they are out of stock, but had a XCT SF-11 HLO, 80. anyone know if there is a difference or one maybe being "better" than the other? opinions and conjecture ok.
> 
> Valleyscum
> Chatsworth, CA
> ...


how did yours break?


----------



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

I just had finished a trail near my house and was going to ride back a couple of miles to my place, so I locked out the shock so I didnt have to work so hard going up hills, and the cap popped off. I took it to the store and they tried to fix it, and couldnt get the spring to compress inside the tube, so they offered to replace. They didnt have the xcm in stock so it would take a couple days, but if I wanted they had the xct there and could replace it with that(by the way after checking the sunbtour website it is MLO, my mistake listing it as HLO..the xct not the xcm), and that way I could get back on the road sooner. sounded reasonable and the small amount of research I thought confirmed it, but I guess 2mm in stanchion tubes and mechanical vs hydraulic lockout is a pretty big difference from what I'm hearing?

Valleyscum
Chatsworth, CA
Fuji Nevada 1.0

"I heard he wants to have sex with her in a really uncomfortable place. What....like the back of a Volkswagen?"


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 13, 2009)

which cap popped off?


----------



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

the turn knob on the right to turn for lockout. it popped off and loosened the housing at the base of the shock. where the spring turns with the pin. 

UPDATE>>> called them today brought up my concern, original part being order, short wait to get going again, but I guess I can just kayak in between? wow california is great. sept 27 100 degrees

Valleyscum
Chatsworth, CA
Fuji Nevada 1.0


"I heard he wants wants to have sex with her in a really uncomfortable place. what...like the back of a Volkswagen"


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Clones123 said:


> Hardly. Unfortunately, one sees a large percentage of entry-level bikes with the abysmal SR Suntour M-2025 pogo fork. Don't blame Suntour for that though - it's not their fault that a fork belonging on a $125 department store bike appears on name-brand bikes retailing for $350 (the Trek 820 for instance).


The suntour xct is the lowest end suntour fork made, as stated by suntour themselves. There is no debate.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

mullen119 said:


> The suntour xct is the lowest end suntour fork made, as stated by suntour themselves.


On what planet? Got a link and an explanation for the barrel-bottom M2025?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

mullen119 said:


> The suntour xct is the lowest end suntour fork made, as stated by suntour themselves. There is no debate.


Well no debate with a moron like yourself... for the rest of the planet though...

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...782b95b164c/index.php?screen=sh.product_range

There clearly are lower models.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> Well no debate with a moron like yourself... for the rest of the planet though...
> 
> http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/SI...782b95b164c/index.php?screen=sh.product_range
> 
> There clearly are lower models.


XCT is the lowest MOUNTAIN BIKE FORK. They make suspension forks for crusier bikes that are of lower quality, But they are not MOUNTAIN BIKE FORKS. last time I checked, This is not a beach cruiser forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7187700#poststop


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm waiting on my warranty replacement XCT myself, I bought a nicer shock but still making them replace it so I'll have a backup or I'll sell it to someone needing something cheap.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

C'mon yous guys! Please stop "arguing" about the cheapest Suntour fork. Sheesh.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

You can pick up a Tora 318 relatively cheap on Ebay. Also Suntour makes a decnt air Fork, Epicon, and you can get them with free shipping for just over 200 bucks on Ebay.
I was contemplating getting one for my backup xc bike. For that price, cant really beat it, just hard to find parts for it if it breaks down(seals etc.)


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

wickerman1 said:


> You can pick up a Tora 318 relatively cheap on Ebay. Also Suntour makes a decnt air Fork, Epicon, and you can get them with free shipping for just over 200 bucks on Ebay.
> I was contemplating getting one for my backup xc bike. For that price, cant really beat it, just hard to find parts for it if it breaks down(seals etc.)


I had an epicon for a few months. I was suprised by how plush and smooth it felt. Biggest issue I had with it though was that the coating on the uppers started coming off after only a few rides. Other then that it seemed like a decent fork.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*2011 Trek 3500 Mountain Hardtail - $379.99 MSRP*
_"You want to hit the trails or own the streets on a bike that's meant for you. Front suspension, knobby tires...the trails await."_
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/3_series/3500/

Front Suspension: SR Suntour M-2025 w/coil spring, 63mm travel


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Clones123 said:


> *2011 Trek 3500 Mountain Hardtail - $379.99 MSRP*
> _"You want to hit the trails or own the streets on a bike that's meant for you. Front suspension, knobby tires...the trails await."_
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/3_series/3500/
> 
> Front Suspension: SR Suntour M-2025 w/coil spring, 63mm travel


http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/...-Wheels/Details/944-S8SIEGSF-Sierra-GS-Womens

http://www.downcycles.com/store/2010-laguna-p-1093.html

http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Products/Electric/All/Details/1164-S8CAM-Campus (You have to click full specs)

None of these bikes are made to be taken off pavement. If trek wants to put a fork not ment for off road riding on their bikes, thats up to them I guess.


----------



## valleyscum (Aug 29, 2010)

Well than I guess it's a good thing I had them order the original fork and put that on?

Valleyscum
Chatsworth,CA
Fuji Nevada 1.0
XCM HLO 26" 80mm(lol)


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Just buy a RockShox Tora Solo Air...They arent really expensive, and can take quite a beating.


----------

